# What Kind Of Life One Should Lead To Attain Mukti (salvation)?



## panja (Jun 9, 2004)

Q: According to Sikhism, how can one attain salvation? What kind of life one should lead to attain salvation? 

A: In order to attain salvation one must live a honest life and meditate on God. Sikhism shows the way to attain salvation and become One with God. Sikhism instructs that you do not have to fast, abstain, go on renunciation or enter a monastery in order to meet God. All you have to do is have faith, recite the Name of God and remember Him for each possible moment. Guru Ji themselves got married and lived a family life and showed everyone that you can meet God while living a family life. Furthermore, Guru Ji said that your mind has to be detached from this world, you have to look this world as a temporary place, you will not be here forever, one day you will have to die. What you do while you are alive is critical, so make your decisions wisely. Furthermore, you do not have to detach yourself from this world physically, you can lead a normal family life and still be able to meet God. 

The life to lead in order to attain salvation is clearly explained by Ninth Guru, Guru Teg Bahadur Ji in his sloks (name of a part of scripture). It is translated and summarized as follows: 

Mortals are attached to this fake world and are not detached from it even for a moment. Your wealth, your spouse and everything you posses, which you think as of your own, Nanak says, the truth is that none of them shall go along with you at the time of your death. Mortal view this world as his own, but nothing here belongs to him. Mortal’s consciousness dwindles all the time because of money and among millions is one, who actually remembers God. Mortal have not enchanted the praises of Lord and have wasted all of his life. Mortals do not remember the name of Lord, and are completely drenched in money. All naïve and foolish mortals are worried about money. Nanak says, without reciting the name of Lord, this life is useless. Without reciting the name of Lord, you shall be caught in the cycle of birth and death again. For the one who does not recite the name of Lord, the use of his body is no greater than that of any animal that walks on this earth. Nanak says, everything is useless without reciting the name of Lord. 

The one who goes to pilgrimages, sustain fast, make donations and by doing so take pride in his mind. His actions are like of an elephant that takes bath in the river and rolls in mud. Mortals are made of flesh and blood and consider themselves intelligent and clever. Mortals are very proud of their body; it all perishes in an instant. Nanak says, the mortals who have recited upon the Name of Lord wins upon this world. 

Be aware of three phases of life, childhood, youth and old age. Youth passes away in no time and you shall attain an old body. Mortal wished never to die but death came upon him. Mortal plotted to deceive it but death stood on his very own threshold. Nothing comes in mind when you are old and death stand at your threshold. Mortals did not do what they were suppose to, and remained entangled in greed. Says Nanak, all the time has passed away, mortal did not worship God, then and why is he crying now? Mortal have not loved the One who gave him the body and wealth. Mortal’s head shakes, feet stagger, and eyes become dull and weak. Nanak says, this is the condition mortals face, and why still they do not recite the Name of Lord? Nanak Says, O my naïve friend, when death is near you, you shake and tremble helplessly. Have you recited the Name of Lord, you would not have feared death. Nanak says, human body is hard to attain, do not waste it. Mortals have numerous friends in good time and none in bad. Nanak says, tell your conscience to recite the Name of Lord, and He shall be your companion in the end (at the time of death). 

God has given you body, wealth, peace, and house to live. Nanak says, why don’t you recite the name of Lord? Lord is the only giver of peace and happiness, and there is none else. God is the savior of sinners. He is the destroyer of fear, eradicator of evil-mindedness and the protector of every orphan. Nanak says, He always resides near you, make an attempt to know Him. Immerse your mind in Him, just like the fish in the water and you shall not be caught in the cycle of birth and death again. Always recite the One, by reciting whom you attain salvation. And salvation is attained only by reciting the name of God. Your dignity lies in merging in the one whom you originated from. Nanak says, tell your conscience to recite the name of Lord, and you shall be able to meet Him. 

The one who is not affected by happiness, pain, greed, emotional attachment and egotistical pride. The one who is beyond praise and slander, and treats iron and gold alike. The one who is not touched by pain or pleasure, and treats his friends and enemies alike. The one who does not terrorize anyone and neither is afraid of anybody. The one who leaves all the materialistic things, renounces wealth and have detached himself from this world. The one who recites the name of God day and night, Nanak says, that person is the one who knows what is salvation, that person becomes spiritually aware, that is the person whose future is bright and that person becomes the image of Lord. The truth is that by become the image of Lord it means that there remains no difference between God and that individual. Just like a drop of water merges in the ocean. 

Mortals have wandered lost and confused through countless lifetimes and yet they have not overcome the fear of death. Nanak says, tell your conscience, reciting the name of Lord, and you shall merge in the fearless Lord. 

All mortals in this whole world roam around like beggar; Lord is the giver of all. Nanak says, by reciting Him in the heart, all work comes to completeness. The ones who always long happiness should start reciting the name of Lord. Tell you tongue to recite the Name of Lord and tell your ears to hear the Name of Lord. Says Nanak, tell your conscience if you do so, you shall not be caught in the cycle of birth and death ever. 

Consider this world just like a dream. Nothing here is true besides God. Says Nanak, tell your conscience that all mortals are created in this world just like ripples on the water, who comes in existence and fade away all the time. Nanak says, nothing in this world is yours. 

You should be worried if death was to wipe only you. But this is the condition everyone in this whole world has to face, no one is stable here. The one who has taken birth has to die; everyone has to perish. The world and its affairs are totally fake, be aware of this my friend. Just like a sand castle, this world will not last long. This world is like a dream, nothing lasts forever here. Nanak says, this is the time to sing praises of Lord and give up all entanglements. Nanak says, stable is the worshipper of God, enshrine this in your mind. Stable is the Name of Lord and stable is Lord. Says Nanak, rare are ones who have enchanted the praises of Lord. 

Whenever a mortals who recites the name of Lord loses strength and is caught in worldly means and cannot do anything at all to save himself. He then asks God for help, God helps him with the strength which is greatest of all. Then he regains his strength and is able to do forsake this world. He knows that the almighty God is with him. Nanak says, everything is in the hand of God; He is the greatest savior and protector. Nanak has enshrine the Name of Lord in his heart and he says there is nothing else equivalent to it. Its His Name by reciting all the troubles disappear and Lord Himself come in appearance. 

http://www.realsikhism.com/faq/salvation.html


----------

